# Swap new (style) handlebars for old?



## swee'pea99 (7 Sep 2009)

I got some handlebars off ebay without realising that some have fat bits in the middle and others don't. The ones I've got are like this, and the ones I need are like this. Anyone up for a swap? 
__________________
The palindrome of Bolton would be notloB


----------



## bonj2 (7 Sep 2009)

i've got some a bit like you need but i've got a vague feeling they are less than 26.0mm, which i'm guessing is what you need. although if you think they might do or you can get a shim pm me.


----------



## swee'pea99 (8 Sep 2009)

Thanks bonj, much appreciated. I'll get back to you soon.


----------



## swee'pea99 (8 Sep 2009)

Hi Bonj's turned out to be steel - I should have said, I'm looking for some reasonably light ones - anyone?


----------

